# Dell XPS 15 oder 17 Zoll, weitere Fragen



## dobermann3887 (5. August 2011)

Hey,

ich wollte mir ein Laptop gönnen^^ Benutzt wird er für die FH, Zeitüberbrückung in Stuckenbrock Abends ( Surfen, Blu Ray,... ) zocken, eher nicht. 

Da Dell im Moment viele Gutschein Aktionen hat und andere Aktionen, komme ich von der geringen Ausstattung ( ca. 1300€) bis zur vollen Hütte mit 3D Display usw (bei 1430€) Ein Unterschied, den ich dann auch wohl noch bezahle. 

Einzige Problem beim 17 Zoll, der Akku. Wenn man das komplett Paket quasi nimmt, soll der wohl nur 2 Stunden halten... Mit Sparmodus 3 Maximal 4. Das ist schon heftig oder? Ich weiß nicht ob ich Strom an der Uni habe...

17 Zoll zum Filme schauen usw. ist schon angenehmer oder? Aber das Display vom 15 Zoll ist soooo hoch gelobt. Ist das vom 17er dann deutlich schlechter wieder? Wegen 3D auch? 
Hat jemand einen aktuellen zufällig?

Mal die Zusammenstellung vom 15 : 
[FONT=&quot]Original Windows® 7 Home Premium , 64 bit , Deutsch[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM Prozessor der zweiten Generation, 2,00 GHz, mit Turbo Boost 2.0 bis zu 2,90 GHz[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Windows® Betriebssystem Wiederherstellungsmedien nicht enthalten[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Microsoft® Office 2010 Home and Student + Adobe Acrobat X - Deutsch[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 Jahr Hardware-Support am nächsten Arbeitstag[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kein Support bei Unfallschäden[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DataSafe Online Backup 2GB – Lizenz für 1 Jahr[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]McAfee® SecurityCentre - Schutz für 15 Monate[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mobiles Breitband nicht inklusive[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]40 cm (15.6") FHD B+RGLED True-Life (1920x1080) 1080p mit 2.0 Mega Pixel integriertes Webcam[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8.192 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 4.096][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8x DVD+/-RW & Blu-ray Disc™ Combo Laufwerk (lesen von Blu-ray Disc™ & schreiben von CD/DVD)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]640-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M Grafikkarte[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1000 (EUR)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 9 Zellen und 90 Wh[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TvTuner nicht enthalten[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Backlit Tastatur - Deutsch (Qwertz)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Metalloid Aluminum Abdeckung[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

1317€



17 Zoll volle Hütte:
[FONT=&quot]Original Windows® 7 Home Premium , 64 bit , Deutsch[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM Prozessor der zweiten Generation, 2,00 GHz, mit Turbo Boost 2.0 bis zu 2,90 GHz[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Windows® Betriebssystem Wiederherstellungsmedien nicht enthalten[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Microsoft® Office 2010 Home and Student + Adobe Acrobat X - Deutsch[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 Jahr Hardware-Support am nächsten Arbeitstag[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]No Accidental Damage Protection[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DataSafe Online Backup 2GB - 1 year licence[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]McAfee® SecurityCentre - Schutz für 15 Monate[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]44 cm (17.3") FHD 3D WLED True-Life (1920x1080) 1080p mit 2.0 Mega Pixel integriertes Webcam[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 555M Grafikkarte - 3D Capable[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6.144 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [1 x 2.048 MB + 1 x 4.096][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8x DVD+/-RW & Blu-ray Disc™ Combo Laufwerk (lesen von Blu-ray Disc™ & schreiben von CD/DVD)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]500GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1000 (EUR)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 9 Zellen und 90 Wh[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Backlit Tastatur - Deutsch (Qwertz)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mobiles Breitband nicht inklusive[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TvTuner nicht enthalten[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Silber Anodized Aluminum Abdeckung[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   1430€.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2011)

Wenn Du nicht spielen willst, warum nimmst Du dann Modelle mit einer Grafikkarte, die das Notebook unnötig noch teurer machen? ^^   1400€ ist für ein Arbeits+"Filmschau"-notebook ganz schön viel, es gibt an sich sehr sehr viel Auswahl weit unter 1000€ - gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du preislich so hoch greifst? Willst Du eine besonders gute "Businessqualität" oder so?


----------



## dobermann3887 (5. August 2011)

Mit einer kleineren Grafikkarte kostet mich das Dingen bei Dell vllt 50€ weniger... Da kann ich auch 50€ hinlegen und hab ne 3GB Karte.

Hab aber auch Office dabei, 3 Jahre Garantieverlängerung,....

War gerade bei MM und fand das Teil echt gut. Geilen Sound vor allem


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2011)

Also, Office als Home-version kostet keine 100€ für 3 Lizenzen, und wegen der Graka: hat die kleinere Kartee nur weniger RAM? Die 540m oder 550m sind beide für Notebooks zwar recht gut, aber ob Du da jetzt 1, 2 oder 3GB RAM hast, spielt keinerlei Rolle, denn so stark, als dass die von mehr als 1Gb profitieren, sind die trotzdem nicht. Die Frage ist eher, warum Du kein Notebook mit einer "schwachen" Karte suchst, also nur Intel-Onboard oder einer Nvidia 520m oder AMD mit maximal einer "4" als zweite Ziffer. 

Beides, Office und die Graka, ist aber auf keinen Fall ein Grund, statt ca. 500-700€ für ein "normales" Multimedianotebook direkt 1400-1500€ auszugeben - welche anderen Gründe hast Du also, was erwartest Du Dir von dem Aufpreis?


----------



## dobermann3887 (5. August 2011)

Will einfach was ordentliches haben. Wenn ich was kaufe, dann was "gutes"

Bildschirm ist klasse
Boxen
Genug Ram
Gute CPU

Alternative?


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

Ich wüsste sonst keine echte Alternative, ich kenn mich allerdings auch mehr aus in Sache "beste Preis-Lesitung" als in Sache "ich zahl gern 500€ für ein besseres Display und Gehäuse" 

Hier wären noch ein paar "teure" mit nem Quadcore (wobei fraglich ist, ob das was bringt) und ner guten Akkulaufzeit von mind 5Std:

Acer Aspire Timeline X 4830TG-2628G12Mnbb bei notebooksbilliger.de
Lenovo Thinkpad W510 4391-W8C bei notebooksbilliger.de
HP EliteBook 8540p (WD921EA) bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## dobermann3887 (6. August 2011)

also ich denke es wird der Dell.

Anno würde ich darauf zocken, Blu Rays gucken, surfen, schreiben,.... Denke ich bin damit die nächsten 3 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite das das Teil nicht ganz schlapp macht


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

Für neuere Anno-Versionen ist natürlich eine 540m dann doch mehr als empfehlenswert ^^


----------



## dobermann3887 (7. August 2011)

555 ist doch in dem Dell oder?


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

Der 15 Zoll hat n 540m, der 17er eine 555m


----------



## dobermann3887 (7. August 2011)

Also besser als eine 540 oder etwa nicht 
Morgen werde ich Ihn bestellen denke ich.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

Ja, höhere Nummern sind an sich immer besser, wobei die zweite Ziffer das wichtigere ist, die erste gibt nur die "Generation" an, also eine 540m zB ist schwächer als eine 460m. 

Hier zB die 555m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

und hier die 540m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## dobermann3887 (13. August 2011)

Hatte ihn letzten Montag bestellt. Kommt Montag per UPS. Obwohl er seit heute morgen 1:48Uhr in Herne schon liegt. Keine Ahnung wieso er nicht heute geliefert wurde.

[FONT=&quot]Original Windows® 7 Home Premium , 64 bit , Deutsch[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM Prozessor der zweiten Generation, 2,00 GHz, mit Turbo Boost 2.0 bis zu 2,90 GHz[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Windows® Betriebssystem Wiederherstellungsmedien enthalten[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 Jahr Hardware-Support am nächsten Arbeitstag[/FONT][FONT=&quot]n[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DataSafe Online Backup 2GB - 1 year licence[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]McAfee® SecurityCentre - Schutz für 15 Monate[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]44 cm (17.3") FHD 3D WLED True-Life (1920x1080) 1080p mit 2.0 Mega Pixel integriertes Webcam[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 555M Grafikkarte - 3D Capable[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [1 x 4.096][/FONT] Dann ist 1 Slot noch frei und könnte ihn selber einbauen den 4 GB Riegel
[FONT=&quot]8x DVD+/-RW & Blu-ray Disc™ Combo Laufwerk (lesen von Blu-ray Disc™ & schreiben von CD/DVD)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]500GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive[/FONT]
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 (1x2 b/g/n+ Bluetooth Combo Card) 
[FONT=&quot]Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 9 Zellen und 90 Wh[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Backlit Tastatur - Deutsch (Qwertz)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Silber Anodized Aluminum Abdeckung[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

Und, haste ihn inzwischen?


----------



## dobermann3887 (23. August 2011)

Jap!
Klasse Teil! Echt hammer! Gut verarbeitet, sooo heiß wird er gar nicht und die Lautstärke ist zu ertragen. Ansonsten Musik anmachen oder wenn man zockt hört man es eh net mehr.

Die Boxen 

War def. die richtige Entscheidung für mich


----------

